# MKV R32 Brake disassembly



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently bought a used set of R32 front brakes to put on my GTI. I want to get them powdercoated red to match my rear calipers. 
Three questions: 
1) What size Torx bit is required for the bolts indicated in the picture
2) What is the torque required to re-tighten these bolts when reassembling the calipers?
3) Will they fit behind OEM 17" wheels?
Any other advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

bump? someone on another forum said ~140ft-lb?


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (scenturion)*

Bump


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (scenturion)*

You're gonna powder coat and bake the calipers??????? Don't think that would be good for the rubber seals! Or are you planning on tearin down the calipers entirely and rebuilding them? That bolt is not a torq but a metric "triple square" head...you need a set of metric triple square bits..looks to be either 12mm or 14mm..the MKV rear caliper carrier bolts are 14mm triple square...and stretch torqued...if these are stretch torqued too you need to buy new bolts as stretch torqued bolts are taken into their "yield" stress and you risk fracture failure if you reuse and retorque those kinda bolts.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Yup, I was going to disassemble the calipers and get the non-piston side (its blue in the picture, not the unpainted side) powdercoated. I'm leaning towards being lazy and not doing it though. Blue in the front and red in the back will look pretty stupid, but it will save me 100 dollars and a lot of grief of disassembling/reassembling the rotors.
Maybe I can put that money towards R32 rears...
Also, those bolts are 100% torx, theyre actually T55. If you look at them, youll see they only have 6 points, not 12.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (scenturion)*

Duh...didn't look close enuff at your pic..I just assumed that VW had gone nuts with the metric triple square bolts on the R32 like they did on the MKV's..


----------

